# Gastric outlet obstruction



## renee.lyle (Jan 21, 2010)

Went approx 50 cm distal to the ligament of Treitz. Mesentery was taken down approx 40 to 50 cm distal to the distal limb. A jejunostomy anastomosis was created and enterotomy was closed. Next, the roux limb was brought to the stomach. The short gastrics were taken down in the greater curvature of the stomach. In a dependent portion of the stomach, approx 8 to 10 cm gastrojejunostomy roux limb was created.

I have a few codes I am looking at but just not sure. Possibly 43644? Please help.


----------

